# So I need RED things to take pictures of!



## westerngirl14 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm entered in a photo contest and each week we are assigned a different color. We are to take pictures that express that color. For example, last week was yellow, and my submitted photos were of school buses, baby lambs, yellow tractor tire hub caps, bananas, and post it notes. 

This week is RED. Any suggestions? THANKS!


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 4, 2011)

Isn't there going to be a bunch of fireworks and stuff blowing up soon?  Some of those will probably be red...


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 4, 2011)

Red lights.  Go to a hat store/second hand shop and find one of those HUGE red hats women wore back in the 80's.  ie http://www.nyfashionhats.com/catalog/DECEMBER HATS 243.jpg.  Go to a sports car dealership and find a red sports car.  Cut yourself (not a huge cut just a TINY one) or poke yourself with a needle and squeeze a drop of blood out.  Take the shot with the blood still on the finger.  Smear the blood on some white paper and take a shot.  Take a que from a guy who took cooking oil, water, a glass pan and a colorful shirt under it.  Instead of a colorful shirt use a red one.  Set a white tablecloth, some candles and two glasses of red wine.  If you can't get red wine take red and black food dyes and make your own.

Just a few off the top of my head.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 4, 2011)

Go on a walk and find red things? :greenpbl:

Maybe it's just me, but half the fun in those contests and the weekly thing I used to do with another forum is going out and trying to be creative on my own and finding something to fit within the theme.


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 4, 2011)

Walk into your local Fire Dept.
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 4, 2011)

Really? You need suggestions of things that are red?


----------



## mrpink (Jul 4, 2011)

_______ are red, violets are blue....

geez.  The internets.  Who helped you out on the yellow task?






p!nK (not red)


----------



## tom beard (Jul 4, 2011)

Here in So. Cal. there is a society called "The Red Hat Ladies". They go to events such as free luncheons for seniors etc., and they all wear red hats, some of which are outrageous. Google them and see if there are any in your area. You may get a two for one. Tom Beard


----------



## NikonME (Jul 4, 2011)

Books are _read_ and can be bound in _red_.


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't understand why people take the time and effort to reply to a thread if they are so put off by it?  Just trying to get your post count up?  Trying to run people off?  I don't get it.  Some people are not creative.  I am NOT.  If I asked about help with something it is because I am stuck.  I find it hard to think outside of the box about certain things.  It was funny as I was sitting here responding to this thread.  I have a red cup, on a red table table cloth, with a red and black can, a red cell phone, red pencil, red tripod and some red VHS cassettes next to me.  I did not mention any of those because I was trying to think a little outside of my box as if this had been my project.  Nothing wrong with trying to inspire someone.

If you don't want to help some one.  Don't.  You don't even have to take the time and effort to respond at all.  Just click the little red X in the upper right hand corner or your browser's back button and never ever look at the thread.  Saves you time and effort and saves others from having to read your wasted type.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 4, 2011)

johnh2005 said:


> I don't understand why people take the time and effort to reply to a thread if they are so put off by it?  Just trying to get your post count up?  Trying to run people off?  I don't get it.  Some people are not creative.  I am NOT.  If I asked about help with something it is because I am stuck.  I find it hard to think outside of the box about certain things.  It was funny as I was sitting here responding to this thread.  I have a red cup, on a red table table cloth, with a red and black can, a red cell phone, red pencil, red tripod and some red VHS cassettes next to me.  I did not mention any of those because I was trying to think a little outside of my box as if this had been my project.  Nothing wrong with trying to inspire someone.
> 
> If you don't want to help some one.  Don't.  You don't even have to take the time and effort to respond at all.  Just click the little red X in the upper right hand corner or your browser's back button and never ever look at the thread.  Saves you time and effort and saves others from having to read your wasted type.


My type wasn't wasted.

It was a legitimate suggestion.  Go out and look for red things.  Be INSPIRED by the things you see.

I dunno if you noticed... but photography... is an art... and art GENERALLY demands SOME SORT of creativity.  All I, and others in their tough-lough kind of sarcastic way, were doing was trying to INSPIRE the OP to go out and seek out her creativity.

Some people are more creative than others with different things, but everyone has SOME sort of creativity.

So go find it.  :greenpbl:

/legitimate, unwasted type.


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah e.rose I was not talking about you =)  Yours was a legitimate suggestion.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 4, 2011)

johnh2005 said:


> I don't understand why people take the time and effort to reply to a thread if they are so put off by it?  Just trying to get your post count up?  Trying to run people off?  I don't get it.  Some people are not creative.  I am NOT.  If I asked about help with something it is because I am stuck.  I find it hard to think outside of the box about certain things.  It was funny as I was sitting here responding to this thread.  I have a red cup, on a red table table cloth, with a red and black can, a red cell phone, red pencil, red tripod and some red VHS cassettes next to me.  I did not mention any of those because I was trying to think a little outside of my box as if this had been my project.  Nothing wrong with trying to inspire someone.If you don't want to help some one.  Don't.  You don't even have to take the time and effort to respond at all.  Just click the little red X in the upper right hand corner or your browser's back button and never ever look at the thread.  Saves you time and effort and saves others from having to read your wasted type.


Can we talk about wasting time telling others how or when they should post?

Anyways...the thing is, giving the OP a list of obviously red objects to shoot, is pretty meaningless. What makes the image is how the object is shot. How it's composed. Even any conceptual ides that could be put forth. That's where the individuals creativity and view of the world comes into play. The OP should come up with their own ideas instead of using yours or ours. Using our ideas for a contest is rather disingenuous.


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 4, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Can we talk about wasting time telling others how or when they should post?
> 
> Anyways...the thing is, giving the OP a list of obviously red objects to shoot, is pretty meaningless. What makes the image is how the object is shot. How it's composed. Even any conceptual ides that could be put forth. That's where the individuals creativity and view of the world comes into play. The OP should come up with their own ideas instead of using yours or ours. Using our ideas for a contest is rather disingenuous.



I agree and disagree with you here.  On one hand you say that "Using our ideas for a contest is rather disingenuous." but earlier you said "What makes the image is how the object is shot."  There is nothing wrong with inspiring someone.  It WILL be their shot when they take it.  They may like the idea about the candles and wine glasses but they make EVERYTHING red or nothing but the candlesticks red.  You even said in another thread " I still read anything I can get my hands on, looking for new insight, and varied applications of what I already thought I knew."  You look for new insight in everything you read and that is kind of the same thing this person is doing.  They are just in a time and place where they can get direct feedback on a subject they are currently working on.  They don't have to go back and look at awesome books from the 1920's.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, all they have to do is look around them for red things. If you want make this a bigger issue, feel free.


----------



## westerngirl14 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you SO much to those who responded in a helpful way (especially thanks to john2005 for sticking up for me against critical and sarcastic comments!You're truly amazing) !!!

Basically I KNOW I can think of things that are red, I mean, come on, stop signs, traffic lights, red lilies, cars, etc. But I was just throwing this out there, for FUN, to see what you guys could come up with! I really didn't mean for people to think "I was wasting their time" or being uncreative and pathetic for not being able to be creative with the color red. It's just nice to get other's perspectives on things and get some FRESH ideas. 

But that's all I have to say about that, I guess. I used to think I liked this forum but the type of replies are getting snarkier and less helpful and I may just have to go elsewhere. Like john2005 said... If you don't have anything helpful to say, then, well...just don't say anything. This is the beginner's forum, for crying out loud... but sorry, I'm getting carried away... Ya'll have been VERY helpful to me, in the past! I just wish there was more good old fashioned friendliness and good will around.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 4, 2011)

Did you ever here the phrase "ask a silly question, expect a silly answer"? 

Do you still want some FRESH ideas of things that are red?


----------



## westerngirl14 (Jul 4, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Did you ever here the phrase "ask a silly question, expect a silly answer"?
> 
> Do you still want some FRESH ideas of things that are red?



Here I will choose to ignore the meant sarcasm and just say sweetly "Yes Please!"   I guess I'm just a silly sort of person, because YES I do. I'm a beginner. Oh... never mind. I'll just go ask some people who really care to help. Goodbye photoforum.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 4, 2011)

TPF will miss your contributions.


----------



## Destin (Jul 4, 2011)

joealcantar said:


> Walk into your local Fire Dept.
> -
> Shoot well, Joe



Almost half of the FD's in the country have switched to yellow trucks due to safety studies...


----------



## vtf (Jul 5, 2011)

I am a little confused, is this contest about red things or things that express red. Because a hot coiled stove top burner would express red, meaning hot or heat or stop, but just a fire truck or stop sign wouldn't. An accident with a stop sign in the foreground would express red to me. A railroad crossing flashing red light with a train flying by would express danger/stop and express red.
For me a yellow school bus does not express yellow, it's painted yellow. Yellow means caution so a yellow bus with the crossing guard out, It's a mellow color and can mean softness.
Am I too deep here, it just can't be about taking pictures of things of that color.


----------



## ngaerlan (Jul 5, 2011)

I would ask someone to be my model, and set up a scene where she is covered with blood, and have pose to your desire!

Eternal Eights Photography


----------



## westerngirl14 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> TPF will miss your contributions.


Well I don't think I can actually tear myself away for good because I have gotten wonderful advice from some amazing people here, but I am not hesitant about posting threads, scared I'll get "thrown to the wolves" for my questions. They may sound "silly" to others but well, that's just the stage I'm at in photography. Can you please understand? I don't mean to be hard to get along with.. honestly all I want is to be friends.  


Destin said:


> joealcantar said:
> 
> 
> > Walk into your local Fire Dept.
> ...


 
That's so interesting, I hadn't known that! Must not have reached our county yet because all the fire trucks I still are still bright red. 



vtf said:


> I am a little confused, is this contest about red things or things that express red. Because a hot coiled stove top burner would express red, meaning hot or heat or stop, but just a fire truck or stop sign wouldn't. An accident with a stop sign in the foreground would express red to me. A railroad crossing flashing red light with a train flying by would express danger/stop and express red.
> For me a yellow school bus does not express yellow, it's painted yellow. Yellow means caution so a yellow bus with the crossing guard out, It's a mellow color and can mean softness.
> Am I too deep here, it just can't be about taking pictures of things of that color.



Excuse me, I guess I didn't clarify. The contest is about things that ARE red, not necessarily things that express red. Guess I really didn't say it right in my original post. Thanks for the advice! I can see you know your stuff. I like the stove burner idea. :thumbup:


----------



## vtf (Jul 5, 2011)

Destin said:


> joealcantar said:
> 
> 
> > Walk into your local Fire Dept.
> ...



Some areas have neon green.


----------



## NikonME (Jul 5, 2011)

Westerngirl,

It's a forum. You get all types here. This is the Beginners' forum. Post your questions. If people feel they deserve reply, they will reply. If you get bitter or sarcastic replys, just ignore them.

Take from the forum what you can use and discard the rest.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 5, 2011)

You could do some cheesy selective colouring, i bet no one will come up with that idea


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 5, 2011)

Gary. This thread is serious.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 5, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Gary. This thread is serious.



It's can't be you are posting


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah. It was my mistake.


----------



## KenC (Jul 5, 2011)

canned tomato products


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 5, 2011)

Canned tomatoes aren't FRESH.


----------



## Geaux (Jul 5, 2011)

Go to the Zoo....


----------



## gsgary (Jul 5, 2011)

Slash your wrists should be plenty of red, maybe just one coz you have to hold the camera


----------



## westerngirl14 (Jul 5, 2011)

NikonME said:


> Westerngirl,
> 
> It's a forum. You get all types here. This is the Beginners' forum. Post your questions. If people feel they deserve reply, they will reply. If you get bitter or sarcastic replys, just ignore them.
> 
> Take from the forum what you can use and discard the rest.


 
Thank you. I see the truth in that. To all: I'm sorry I over reacted. From here on out I will appreciate the helpful comments and discard those that can't help me grow in photography.



gsgary said:


> You could do some cheesy selective colouring, i bet no one will come up with that idea


  Weelll... I COULD do that but I'm not the biggest fan of selective coloring, as I think it's "cheesy" as you put it, because it's obviously been photo shopped.And I don't like to photo shop my photos!   


Bitter Jeweler said:


> Canned tomatoes aren't FRESH.


:lmao: Okaaay Bitter, that right there is funny, I must admit. I see my "Fresh" comment tickled you.  it's just the word that popped to my head. Would FRESH red apples be FRESH enough, do you think? 


gsgary said:


> Slash your wrists should be plenty of red, maybe just one coz you have to hold the camera



ehhh, I don't see that happening, but it's definitely.... FRESH.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 5, 2011)

Destin said:


> joealcantar said:
> 
> 
> > Walk into your local Fire Dept.
> ...



Long Island NYs fire trucks are all red.


----------



## Destin (Jul 6, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > joealcantar said:
> ...



It's not a law or anything. The Department is free to paint the trucks pink if they so choose. 

Around here, alot of departments have switched to yellow (I'm in western NY). My department is staying red though. We are actually considering going with the Chicago colors for our new firetruck, with the top half black and the bottom half a deep red. I doubt it will happen, but who knows.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have never once seen a yellow fire truck...

_Every_ airport fire department I have ever seen had light green (lime colored, I guess...) trucks (it's for low light visibility, from what I understand).  I'm an aircraft mechanic, and I've moved around a lot - so I've seen a lot of airports and their fire trucks.


----------



## Destin (Jul 6, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> I have never once seen a yellow fire truck...
> 
> _Every_ airport fire department I have ever seen had light green (lime colored, I guess...) trucks (it's for low light visibility, from what I understand).  I'm an aircraft mechanic, and I've moved around a lot - so I've seen a lot of airports and their fire trucks.








Ok, that color. I call it yellow, some might call it green. 

They come in every shade of every color you can imagine. Take Barberton, Ohio for example:





OP, sorry for the hijack lol


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 6, 2011)

Destin said:


> Ok, that color. I call it yellow, some might call it green.


Yup.  That's the color.  When you said yellow, I was thinking yellow like a school bus...
Airport fire trucks usually look much cooler though.    They look more 'military'.  They look like the could kick a regular fire truck's ass, lol.  Plus, instead of a ladder, they usually have a spear type thing that can puncture an aircraft and spray foam inside the fuselage.


Destin said:


> OP, sorry for the hijack lol


This thread was done long before this post...  


edit
Like this:




(Picture is in the public domain.)

That picture is basically identical to the trucks we have at work.

edit
The 'lens' looking things next to the 'spear' are thermal imaging sensors.


----------



## Destin (Jul 6, 2011)

Haha yepp, I've seen trucks like that at airports. Airport firefighters are lazy  they just sit in the truck and press buttons half of the time.

But for real, their trucks are sick. I wish we had a need for one.


----------



## mrpink (Jul 6, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Did you ever here the phrase "ask a silly question, expect a silly answer"?


 


ngaerlan said:


> I would ask someone to be my model, and set up a scene where she is covered with blood, and have pose to your desire!



Case in point?






p!nK


----------



## noodles (Jul 6, 2011)

Blood.


----------

